# Ford 1910 PTO wont lift??



## Patch (Sep 6, 2016)

So, I bought a tractor to clear 30 acres of woodland in Arkansas. I got a Ford 1910 1985 model with a bucket and a bush hog for $5000. That was last year, so far I have replaced all but one hydraulic line, the drive shaft and a battery. I hit a stump last week and broke all 4 bolts that hold the bush hog gear box. I drilled out the broken bolts and replaced them and went back yesterday and ran it for about 2 hours(quite carefully I might add), shut it down for lunch and when I tried to get back to work the PTO wouldn't lift the bush hog. I managed to load it back on the trailer to get it home, thinking it was low on hydraulic fluid, I added more. Still didn't work. I don't know if something else broke or if something else is just wore out! I guess what I need is a little direction.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Patch,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Your hydraulic pump may have lost prime. See attached parts diagram. Have you ever changed the hydraulic filter (item #11)? Also, your tractor may have a suction screen inside the hydraulic reservoir where the suction line (item #12) attaches to the tractor. Not shown on the diagram. You'll have to drain the hydraulic fluid to check. 

Check/replace all the O-rings in the suction line. Your problem may be due to an air leak. 

These pumps can be a PITA to get primed. Loosen the high pressure line connections at the pump and crank the tractor to get it pumping again.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome Patch!

I agree with sixbales. Sounds like the pump lost prime. If the hydraulic fluid level gets a little low and you let these compact Fords lean to one side, the pump will lose its prime, had it happen to me often.

A little trick I learned on my Ford 1720 to prime the hydraulic pump is to push the lever for the front bucket up/down into "float" position, start the tractor, give it a few seconds, then move the lever back to neutral. Almost always works.

Also, check to see that the lever is not already in the "float" position. I've had that happen several times. 3pt hitch won't work with the front bucket lever in "float" position.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Double check the relief valve setting controlled from the knob under the front of the seat. If that valve control gets bumped and turned to the extreme slow position the three point will not lift.

The tractor is also now at an age that the piston seal is likely due for replacement.

There is a good Youtube video on how to repair the the piston assembly if the problem is a seal. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UU4jTJDkrk[/ame]

It is the kind of a fix that most people can do in a couple of hours, and the parts are reasonably priced.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

The knob under the front of the seat on the front of the lift cover has nothing to do with the lift picking up. That is a needle valve on these Japanese series Fords that lets you slow the rate of *descent* of the implement on the 3ph. It has no effect whatsoever on the "up" circuit of the lift. If you screw the knob completely in it will prevent the lift from lowering but it has no effect at all on the lift coming up.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## Samc1954 (Jul 5, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> Double check the relief valve setting controlled from the knob under the front of the seat. If that valve control gets bumped and turned to the extreme slow position the three point will not lift.
> 
> The tractor is also now at an age that the piston seal is likely due for replacement.
> 
> ...


 Video is great!Very easy fix for 3 point hitch issues--.
Bucket would'nt lift or moved slowly--changed hydraulic filter - all is good!


----------

